

Show HN: Intelligent Domain Name Generator - redmaverick
http://DomainMongrel.com

======
alialkhatib
Checked my personal domain... $9.00

Checked the same domain sans a hyphen... $23.06

Someone squatted on it to sell it for a markup, asked for something like $150,
I laughed at him over the phone. Joke's on me, I guess.

------
redmaverick
You need to add a single keyword in the domain name generator tool. If you try
to add multiple keywords, it does not work.

------
jusob
It doesn't work for me: I entered "Screenshot", no results

~~~
redmaverick
Domain Generation is pretty resource intensive. It has to be less than 9
characters. Can you try with a smaller keyword length.

